# Aluminum fly rod holder for boats



## aluminumguy (Sep 29, 2012)

I have made an aluminum fly rod holder but I am looking for someone that lives near Pearland tx at 45 and beltway 8 so we can test the new holder out. I have had a lot of guys ask me to build one. I think we have figured out how to do it with out Velcro. If any one can help let me know. The rod holders I have made will be able to be welded to polling platforms , T Tops and I have made another type of rod holder that will fit in rod holders on your boat.


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

Got any pics?


----------



## aluminumguy (Sep 29, 2012)

Give me your number and can send you some.


----------



## aluminumguy (Sep 29, 2012)

If some one can meet me and try this out with your fly rod I will be willing to let you have one. It should only take a few minutes. Just give me a call Vernon 713-823-6263


----------

